# Happy Birthday smoked



## cajun_1 (Nov 7, 2007)

...................Happy Birthday............


----------



## richtee (Nov 7, 2007)

Yes, Indeedy! You and Bill The Cat need to toss a few back and SMOKE something!


----------



## smoked (Nov 7, 2007)

thanks guy's, just got home from being with my "girls" and they made damn sure I knew what it was to be just before 40........... little lady is making preps for dinner tomorrow....errrr later today, so no smoke, but hell I gotta have somebody  take care of me one day a year........


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 7, 2007)

Happy birthday smoked!!


----------



## ozark rt (Nov 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday Smoked. Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## illini (Nov 7, 2007)

Many smokes and many birthdays are wished your way
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Golly 39 sounds young to me


----------



## smokeys my pet (Nov 7, 2007)

39 and holding a. HAPPY BIRTHDAY WISHES to you and many more.


----------



## smokincowboy (Nov 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday Smoked


----------



## gofish (Nov 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday Old Man,

Make sure you put a candle in your (pork) Butt and make a wish!


----------



## smokin for life (Nov 7, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY SMOKED!!!*  They say the older you get the wiser you get, Damn you must be really smart!!!


----------



## blackhawk19 (Nov 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Dang, you just a young pup


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday Smoked! May you have many, many more!


----------



## monstah (Nov 7, 2007)

Hope you have a great birthday!


----------



## salmonclubber (Nov 7, 2007)

happy birthday smoked have a cold one for me 

huey


----------



## monty (Nov 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday, yung feller!

Enjoy your day to its fullest!

Cheers!


----------



## rip (Nov 7, 2007)

Happy BirthDay Smoked!!! Say your 39 huh.


----------



## pescadero (Nov 7, 2007)

Happy B' Day to ya.  Hope all is well and you have a good day.

Skip


----------



## moltenone (Nov 7, 2007)

happy birthday smoked,yur just a pup...er i mean kitty.



Mark


----------



## msmith (Nov 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday Smoked.


----------



## fat sal (Nov 7, 2007)

Happy birthday, Smoked! 

Age isn't a state of mind; it's a state of body.  Try to keep the body as young as possible.  

But not the mind.  A 40+ year old mind is a good thing.  If you don't believe me, then go try having a conversation with an 18 year old.

Sal (member of the over-40 club)


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 8, 2007)

Happy Birthday Smoked!
and may you have many more!


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 8, 2007)

Happy birthday Smoked, may you have a great one!


----------



## smoked (Nov 9, 2007)

thanks everyone, I'm still trying to recover from the birthday......


----------



## richtee (Nov 9, 2007)

Braaaavo!   :{)


----------

